# Today in the fish room...



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Berried mama:

























Latest acquisitions:


----------



## Shremph (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful photos and shrimp!


----------



## MWebee (Oct 9, 2013)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## A Life of Regrets (Apr 19, 2014)

Truly beautiful.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

love it


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Some from last week 

Wild neo tank:








Sterbai








Itty bitty oebt








Peacock gudgeon


----------



## 0live (Jun 8, 2013)

Some new shots from yesterday


----------

